# wire size for inverter



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi
I'm moving some stuff around the room where I keep my batteries and I need a little longer cable.
I'm not sure the cable that's on there now looks like it might be a #4 you think a 4# is Ok for a 1500 watt inverter?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Depends on length of wire.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I would like to pick the power from opposite ends of the battery bank one would need to me about 49" and one would need to be 36"

I was also thinking of coming off the inverter with 4 wires 2 pos and 2 neg and picking up power from both ends of the battery pack. 
If I pull power from both ends wouldn't that help with a moor even power drain on the batteries? 

So If I use 4 leads what size wire will I need and what would be good if I only used 2? Thanks


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

That short you should be good with 4 gauge braided. NEG to one end of the power bank & POS at the other end. When you set up for charging reverse that. The end you draw POS from that battery will take the NEG from your charger.

I've helped set up a few systems Where it was most cost effective to just purchase jumper cables on sale & strip them down & use them. Welding cables are another option.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> That short you should be good with 4 gauge braided. NEG to one end of the power bank & POS at the other end. When you set up for charging reverse that. The end you draw POS from that battery will take the NEG from your charger.
> 
> I've helped set up a few systems Where it was most cost effective to just purchase jumper cables on sale & strip them down & use them. Welding cables are another option.


I'm not sure but I think the ZONE or Wallyworld has battery cables in #4
by hook the controller to opposite ends that will help with an even charge?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Don't worry with the idea of an "even" charge or discharge.
If the batteries are chained together, however you have it either serial or parallel, the electricity running through them treats them as one "unit" battery.
When you hook them up, the charge should be even across all of them, and the discharge should be the same.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Don't worry with the idea of an "even" charge or discharge.
> If the batteries are chained together, however you have it either serial or parallel, the electricity running through them treats them as one "unit" battery.
> When you hook them up, the charge should be even across all of them, and the discharge should be the same.


As long as the connection between the batteries are good with the same resistance you are good to go. If the connections start to corrode then clean them and solder connect them.


----------



## BullseyePrecision (Jun 10, 2014)

How many amps does your inverter draw?


----------



## BullseyePrecision (Jun 10, 2014)

What size is the inline fuse of the inverter?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

BullseyePrecision said:


> How many amps does your inverter draw?


If there is no load on it I don't think it even draws an amp. It's only 1500 watt
how much it draws when I'm working It I guess depends on what I'm running with it. 
nothing heavy. Just house lights, TV, computer stuff like that.

And I don't have a fuse the inverter has a breaker


----------



## BullseyePrecision (Jun 10, 2014)

Well what size of breaker then


----------



## BullseyePrecision (Jun 10, 2014)

#4 is fine.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A 1500 watt inverter powered by 12 VDC is approximately 140 amps input at maximum output. You need #4 AWG for up to a 24 foot run of 12 VDC at 140 amps. You also need a 150 to 200 amp breaker or fuse on that circuit.


----------

